# Governors race whose pro hunting/outdoors



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right forum but it is Outdoor News worthy of whose on our side? I have done some research but curious if outdoor issues matter to people when voting?


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

A very good question. I, also, would like some insight into this. Outdoor issues do matter to me when voting.


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

I do know that Gretchen has not voted in favor of Mourning Dove hunt and the addition of the Right to Hunt into our State Constitution. Does not sound like a friend to hunters.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I know that all of the 3 Democrats are opposed to the amendments it the US and Michigan Constitutions that enumerates our right of self defense. 

It would not surprise me that if one of them is elected you will see a change in the DNR moving it to an anti-hunting stance. More restrictions and more silly stuff like birth control for deer, etc. Real conservation work will grind to a halt.


----------



## Sofa King what? (Nov 1, 2016)

From www.billshuette.com :

*"Defending Your Rights:*
Bill is a strong defender for the rights of the unborn and has been repeatedly supported by Michigan Right to Life. He is an avid hunter and protector of our 2nd Amendment rights. Bill has been repeatedly endorsed by the National Rifle Association and received an “A” rating."

Not that it may matter- i feel that with the pot legalization bill on the ballot, the democrats will score an overwhelming victory. The republican legislature really screwed up when they failed to pass recreational legalization on their own and keep it off the ballot. Back to the bad old days now.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Ah, this again? What are you, a paid Schuette shill?

As I stated in the last thread you made on this exact subject: I've lived through multiple democrat administrations, and I'm hunting and fishing more species than ever. Not a single gun in my ever-expanding collection has been seized by Big Brother. I highly doubt clamping down on hunting and fishing rights is part of Gretchen Whitmer's agenda. There are much more pressing issues like fixing the damn roads, and providing clean drinking water to the citizens of Flint. 

As a sportsman, I want clean water, clean air, and access to public land and waterways preserved. The democrats have a far better track record of that than the GOP.


----------



## Sofa King what? (Nov 1, 2016)

I


TriggerDiscipline said:


> Ah, this again? What are you, a paid Schuette shill?
> 
> As I stated in the last thread you made on this exact subject: I've lived through multiple democrat administrations, and I'm hunting and fishing more species than ever. Not a single gun in my ever-expanding collection has been seized by Big Brother. I highly doubt clamping down on hunting and fishing rights is part of Gretchen Whitmer's agenda. There are much more pressing issues like fixing the damn roads, and providing clean drinking water to the citizens of Flint.
> 
> As a sportsman, I want clean water, clean air, and access to public land and waterways preserved. The democrats have a far better track record of that than the GOP.


 Think you have me confused with someone else...that's the 1st I've posted anything on these forums regarding the governer's race. I was just trying to answer the op's question and then added my belief on how the race is going to go and why...no need to bash and accuse someone of being a schill... i looked on Whitmere's website and could.not find any mention of her positions on hunting/trapping/fishing or 2nd amendment issues.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Sofa King what? said:


> I
> 
> Think you have me confused with someone else...that's the 1st I've posted anything on these forums regarding the governer's race. I was just trying to answer the op's question and then added my belief on how the race is going to go and why...no need to bash and accuse someone of being a schill...


I was talking to the OP, not you. OP started an identical thread in the soundoff section.


----------



## Sofa King what? (Nov 1, 2016)

Oh. No prob


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Sofa King what? said:


> i looked on Whitmere's website and could.not find any mention of her positions on hunting/trapping/fishing or 2nd amendment issues.


You can find all kinds of her "anti-2nd and Michigan" firearms writings, just google them. She has written on banning guns and spoken about the same as well.

She has an anti-hunting voting record.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

DecoySlayer said:


> You can find all kinds of her "anti-2nd and Michigan" firearms writings, just google them. She has written on banning guns and spoken about the same as well.
> 
> She has an anti-hunting voting record.


Banning assault weapons is not anti-hunting, unless you like to hunt human beings.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Banning assault weapons is not anti-hunting, unless you like to hunt human beings.


Excuse me, your ignorance is showing. She is anti AR, which are NOT "assault weapons" it is the banning of firearms based upon their looks, and other arbitrary standards like a vertical grip. AR's are very, very popular with varmint hunters. And yes, they are great for personal defense as well. I will never vote for her.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Banning assault weapons is not anti-hunting, unless you like to hunt human beings.


What rifle cannot be used in an assault? Or used to hunt humans?
Who coined/perverted the term AR from automatic rifle to assault rifle?

What does gun ownership have to do with hunting?
How many hunters prefer the AR platform due to experience with them ,and their modular component system allowing more personal customization?

Yes ,insulting the use of an arm in a caliber suited to the game a hunter is pursuing is anti hunting.
If it fits within the D.N.R. qualifications/regulations it is legal ,and should remain so. Regardless of how "scary" it looks.

I don't hunt with a scary black rifle. Well ,not a type scary to me anyways. I'm sure some one would be frightened regardless of style , as long as it is a gun.

I could care less what others choose to hunt with ,as long as they are proficient with it.
Why should you care?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Waif said:


> Who coined/perverted the term AR from automatic rifle to assault rifle?


The anti-gun/anti-Constitution press, LiBeRaLs, what ever.

AR stands for Armalite Rifle. Facts are good. 

That is just one of the lies what (b)witch will tell


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

She lies as much as Obama, Hillary and the rest of the gang when it comes to rifles, self defense, firearms in general, freedom, etc etc.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

DecoySlayer said:


> The anti-gun/anti-Constitution press, LiBeRaLs, what ever.
> 
> AR stands for Armalite Rifle. Facts are good.
> 
> That is just one of the lies what (b)witch will tell


I blew it. Armalite. Not auto.
In my defense ,I prefer AK's for plinking. Thus the A.
Turnbolts or wheel gun for deer though. Familiarity the biggest reason.


----------



## agapeace (Jun 26, 2012)

Here in the forum you will get a pro outdoor slant for which ever party the member leans toward (usually how they were brought up). You can track existing politicians and how they vote on the Michigan votes website. It is a daunting task, but you can get a much different picture of a candidate once you look at their history for yourself and ignore the BS spin doctors. It’s worth the effort.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Gretchen Whitmore was against the wolf hunt.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Not a chance in hell id vote for either one of those embarrassments.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Not a chance in hell id vote for either one of those embarrassments.


I will hold my nose and vote for whitmer, I volunteered for the Abdul El-Sayed campaign. But that's politics, you rarely get your ideal choice. You should at least vote for Gretchen to vote against extreme homophobic bigot Schuette, who wasted millions in taxpayer money to fight marriage equality:

https://www.freep.com/story/opinion...09/21/lgbt-discrimination-michigan/678806001/


----------

